# Where in Italy to golf most days, spend 1+ days at Vatican?



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Mar 23, 2013)

Questions from a NON-foreign traveller.........

First off, being from Maine (US), the only 'foreign' country I have ever been in is Canada (and Eastern Canada only).

My wife REALLY wants to go to the Vatican!!!!

We typically exchange for a Timeshare on our vacations------not sure if that is doable?

We also GOLF almost every day.  That's always my #1 priority, and typically VERY high on DW list---but the POPE trumps Golf!!!  I don't even know how long the golf season is in Italy----perhaps May-October???

I am intimidated by whatever language barrier problems we may encounter, as well.
We will have to get Passports----so this trip may take a year or two to happen.

So, it it feasible to go to Italy and golf alot, while also visiting the Vatican?

(A timeshare would be the 3rd priority----but may have to be alternative lodging for this potentail trip.)

Thanks,
Pat


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 23, 2013)

Well, Pat, from a non golfer traveler. First, no need to feel intimidated by international travel. Get and study a good guidebook or two. Carolinian likes Lonely Planet, I lean towards Rick Steves or Eyewitness. Go down to your nearby big-box book store and compare. Passports are a bit over $100 each and last 10 years. Apply at your post office.

Vatican City is one of the smallest 'countries' in Europe, just a few blocks square in the middle of Rome. We took a walking tour of the Vatican Museum http://www.italy.artviva.com/tours_category/9/rome_vatican_private_tours that was well worth it, but be warned, it's vast! Like the Smithsonian, you could spend weeks there to to it justice. I'd suggest staying in Rome at least 3-4 days, though there is plenty to do to for over a week. Timeshares. I have read there are a couple, but probably not as convenient to touristy Rome as you'd want. Plan on hotels. Figure out the subway (Metro) system and you can go anywhere easily. Rome's system is not difficult.

Then for golf, perhaps a timeshare up in Tuscany might be the way to do that, but I'm the furthest thing from an expert. I don't know that golf is high in the Italian culture, but who knows what you'll find in the time you have to research before you go. Looking over a couple of world golfing sites, it looks like golf just hasn't caught on in Italy like it has other places. There are few reports of good, well maintained courses. Your research may turn up something acceptable, though.

Have fun. The planning for a trip is the best part!
Jim


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks for the reply; there's definitely some info there for me to digest.

I have this vision of DW and me getting onto Metro/Bus with our golf clubs!!!  :rofl:

TUGgers---keep those suggestions coming!

Pat


----------



## sml2181 (Mar 24, 2013)

How about the Sheraton Golf de Medici? 

I haven't stayed there, but we have visited to meet friends for a day. They loved it; they are from Albuquerque and it was their first visit to Italy as well. I could see my family stay there as well - DH and kids do play golf and kids are happy as long as there is a pool. 

Rates are very reasonable usually, and they almost always offer packages including breakfast and greenfees...

This website may help you a bit to get an idea of golfresorts in Italy.


----------



## PStreet1 (Mar 24, 2013)

Our first trip to Italy, we rented a car and stayed at Carpe Diem Roma.  It's on the outskirts of Rome and is on a golf course.  We drove from the resort to the last subway station, parked, and took the subway into Rome.  If you truly aren't interested in anything but seeing the Vatican, that might work well for you.  

The resort is definitely out in the countryside.  The drive to the subway parking lot takes 20-30 minutes.  You'd want a car for going out to eat at the small towns around.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 24, 2013)

PStreet1 said:


> Our first trip to Italy, we rented a car and stayed at Carpe Diem Roma.  It's on the outskirts of Rome and is on a golf course.  We drove from the resort to the last subway station, parked, and took the subway into Rome.  If you truly aren't interested in anything but seeing the Vatican, that might work well for you.
> 
> The resort is definitely out in the countryside.  The drive to the subway parking lot takes 20-30 minutes.  You'd want a car for going out to eat at the small towns around.



Boy, for Pat, inexperienced with international travel, driving in Italy, finding parking for Metro and multiple forays into Rome and out and about for meals is a lot. Combined with intimidation by the language barrier, small cars (with mostly manual transmissions), aggressive drivers, I'm not sure I'd recommend this. It's certainly do-able, but might be well outside the comfort zone. 

Pat seems to hold golf higher in the priority and the DW's desire to do the Vatican seems secondary. It will be a challenge to combine the two and keep it reasonably priced. Glad they're not in a rush to get it done this Summer.

I don't often recommend a 'big bus' tour, but for Pat and his DW, on a first tip to Italy, something like this: http://www.gate1travel.com/italy-travel/italy-tours-8daffits14.aspx combined with a timeshare stay a week ahead or after the tour might fill the bill with transport, guides, and a week's worth of hotels. It also includes Vatican museum and Sistine Chapel.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Mar 24, 2013)

WOW---I'm happy to see 4 or 5 responses so far!!!

I have yet to look up what everyone is suggesting---but I WILL!!!

And, yes, this is NOT an immediate trip----so I will have some time to decide.

MY #1 priority is indeed GOLF, with DW  #1 priority the Vatican----well said by a responder.
(reverse the #1 and #2 priorities for each of us)

How we combine the two is the question.

I'm guessing this will NOT be a timeshare (#3 priority) doable thing? ...........

Pat


----------



## PStreet1 (Mar 25, 2013)

Since golf courses are not going to be "in town," you're probably going to have to rent a car; that's why I thought the timeshare resort Carpe Diem Roma might have some possibilities for you.  It is far enough out of the city that you can avoid driving in Rome itself, and the subway access is good--the 20 minute drive to the station isn't bad.  Then, you could simply take the subway into Rome and to the Vatican.  I THINK the resort might have a shuttle bus to the subway station, too--but you'd need a car to get there, and I suspect the same thing would be true of any courses in other parts of Italy.

I think to do this, you're going to need to be prepared to stretch your comfort zone:  language, renting a car, driving to various spots for dinner.

As you read about Italian drivers being agressive, keep in mind that while it is true they are agressive, their cars are not dented up; I don't think we saw a dented car in our month of driving in Italy--so they must give way some of the time.


----------



## Pompey Family (Mar 25, 2013)

PStreet1 said:


> As you read about Italian drivers being agressive, keep in mind that while it is true they are agressive, their cars are not dented up; I don't think we saw a dented car in our month of driving in Italy--so they must give way some of the time.



That's because they're used to it, it's a way of life but for the unsuspecting tourist it's all too much to take.  I would never drive in Rome and I'm someone who is quite happy to drive in most countries.


----------



## PStreet1 (Mar 25, 2013)

I wouldn't drive in Rome either, but we took a cab to a non-airport car rental spot, got on the ring road with absolutely no problem, and drove to Carpe Diem Roma.  Driving in the suburbs and on the highway going north to Florence and Venice, and going to Assissi and various hill towns was not a problem.  In my opinion, taking the subway into Rome would be the only sensible thing to do if staying outside of "Rome proper."  

I fear there is no way to avoid driving if golf courses are on the agenda, so it's a matter of picking where to drive carefully.


----------



## Laurie (Mar 25, 2013)

There's an Italian resort with Golf in its name: Golf Hotel Punta Ala - it used to be with RCI, maybe no longer, still in II, code is GOH ...

http://www.intervalworld.com/web/cs?a=1503&resortCode=GOH&parentResortCode=GOH

You'd probably want a car there - we once drove around the area just to check it out. It was a pretty coastal area, but further from the major sites we'd travelled to Italy for - golf wasn't on our list.  Maybe you'd enjoy a week there, and a couple nights in Rome.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks for the help, Everyone!!

We won't go until 2014, 2015, or beyond.

Living in Maine----we don't want to go away during our BEST months of July and August.

So, what month should we go to Italy----which is better, May, or September-(or other months)---------keep in mind, we are Golfers.

Thanks,
Pat


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 3, 2013)

You're in luck. July/August are exactly the months to stay away from Italy. Big crowds, HOT, humid, Venice stinks. May, Sept/Oct would be my choices for golf, but remember, 'Italy' stretches from the Alps- very mountainous, with snow- in the north, to Sicily- a tropical island at the southern end. Rome is a bit south of the middle and can be enjoyed in most any season. You don't want to go to Venice in Nov-Jan. It floods.


----------

